# impossible de demonter imac g5?



## grim:inc (27 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir
voila j'ai esayé de démonter mon imac g5 mais contrairement a ce qu'on peut voir sur les manuel apple,l'ecran se detahe et non le capot arriere...j'aurais voulus pouvoir atteindre la prise casque( suite a mon precedent post) mais cela me semble difficile.je precise que sur mon imac les entréé sont en bas derriere la bete et non sur la gauche comme sur certaines photos que j'ai vu...quelqu'un sait ce qui cloche?svp


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2006)

Tu as un iMac G5 iSight et tu sembles suivre les indications propres aux modèles précédant (rev A et B).
Ce ne sont pas les mêmes machines. Elles n'ont pas la même architecture de montage.

C'moon.


----------



## grim:inc (27 Septembre 2006)

merci pour ta reponse....donc il me semble que ce que je veux est impossible...rah


----------



## marctiger (28 Septembre 2006)

Vas toujours voir chez l'ami *André Sterpin...*


----------



## grim:inc (28 Septembre 2006)

j'en viens mais il ne me semble pas que les mac rev c soit abordé...a moin que je soit bete et avegle(ce qui est fort probable...)


----------



## marctiger (28 Septembre 2006)

grim:inc a dit:


> j'en viens mais il ne me semble pas que les mac rev c soit abordé...a moin que je soit bete et avegle(ce qui est fort probable...)


Et si tu lui envoyais un mail en lui demandant ?


----------



## grim:inc (28 Septembre 2006)

je viens de l'envoyer,je n'avais pas vu qu'il etait possible de le contacter...
merci du conseil 
 je viendrais vous  tenir au courant au cas ou cela pourrait servir a quelqu'un...


----------



## marctiger (28 Septembre 2006)

Plaisir


----------



## silvio54 (30 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

je viens juste d'essayer de démonter la bête
pour voir si de la poussière encombre l'engin
mais la rév C n'est pas facile à explorer

couché sur l'écran,
les trois vis à dévisser entièrement,
ensuite tout se soulève par le bas et il ne reste sur la table que le contour
transparent et le cache blanc avec la pomme

attention, la caméro et le micro sint vissés sur ce cache

je n'ai pas réussi à les dévisser

j'ai essayé d'aller plus dans l'exploration
tout en gardant le cache debout relié par les fils au reste de la bête

sur les bords de l'écran un bande métalique collante dissimule 3
vis permettant semble t il de solidariser le cache arrière de la bête

je n'ai vu que 3 vis: 2 à droite (haut et bas) et une à gauche (haut)

il m'a été difficile de les revisser
et je ne suis donc pas aller plus loin

si vous trouver la méthode , je suis preneur

Silvio


----------



## silvio54 (30 Septembre 2006)

j'ai trouvé ce lien pour le démontage

avec photo

en résumé, il vaut mieux éviter

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-12-06/


silvio


----------



## landrih (29 Janvier 2007)

je n'ai pour le moment pas de probleme avec mon g5
MAIS
je vis au maroc et, la poussiere... c'est pas ce qui manque...
alors comment faire pour que la bete ne s'encrasse pas?
il est sur une table, je le "lave" regulierement, mais je n'accede jamais a l'interieur ( deconseillé qu'i disent...)
des idées ou j'attends patiemment les problemes


----------



## lamidenis (28 Janvier 2008)

Pareil. Je me dis que si mon iMac G5 iSight me lâche (le DD par exemple), je n'ai plus qu'à le jeter ou le revendre une misère...
J'ai peur ! J'aurai dû savoir avant de l'acheter qu'il était indémontable, mea culpa mea culpa :rose: :rose:


----------

